# How to fix a msnp32.dll missing error



## Dchappers

I had a lot a problems with this error my self so i thought i would post the soloution here encase any one needs it

If your computer starts up with a msnp32.dll missing error you may notice that your network neighbourhood or Network places icon has gone. 
To get past this problem uninstall the client for Microsoft Neworks(located in network settings funnily enough) then restart the machine.

Next go back to the Neetwork settings in control panel and click add and reinstall the Client for Microsoft Networks again. It should then prompt for your Windows disk and then it should restart.

After starting up again the problem should be fixed.


----------



## winkley

Here's how I fixed my same problem. I copied the msnp32.dll from my other computer and replaced the one on the computer with the problem. It works now!


----------



## shar33

I tried finding the msnp32.dll file on another computer and moving it to the problem computer. I tried using the WIN98 program disk and removed the COMMUNICATIONS feature and then reinstalled it and rebooted.... it still says it can't LOAD the file. 

I know the file is there....it just can't load it. Any Suggestions?


----------



## RickySQL

The advice to remove the "Client for Microsoft Networks" from your "Network" settings (Control Panel) is good, but incomplete. You also need to remove any network components which *bind* the "Client for Microsoft Networks" as well. This includes TCP/IP, and your ethernet adapter, and so on. When you restart Windows, ensure your setup disk is loaded. The adapter will be automatically re installed, and you're done!


----------

